# rclone for home and more...



## Phishfry (Jul 27, 2018)

I really hate making big companies any bigger so I had so skepticism at first using net/rclone.
It is made by some Google folks and is their spin on rsync.
It works really nicely on my local net backing up files to a small fileserver.
It offers syncing as well but I really don't need that. Maybe when I come more to grips with FreeBSD.

But I am helping out on a project and I needed to interface with the outside world. Turns out they use Dropbox.
So I got an email invite and went to the site and made an account.
It did a great job with automated key exchange via the website and rclone.
I had my work files transferred in no time after making some directories.
But my leader couldn't see them. He is a Windows guy and was asking me if I drag and dropped them.
I was trying to explain to him they were there, complete with command line snapshots.
Dummy oh dummy me, I never went back to the dropbox webpage to notice that the files were not 'shared' with him.
That was kind of humbling. He made me the dropbox I was expecting to be under his umbrella.
Instead I have a 2GB free account. I considered subscribing but the uploads are slow. Even for cheap there is better.

DutchDaemon mentioned using Google Drive with rclone or net/gdrive and that is an option.
I have to deal with AWS now so I need to see how well `rclone` works with that.

My questions:
How can you set file attribute 'Sharing' for a dropbox user via `rclone`? No web required?
I know this is not a FreeBSD specific question. I was just hoping a user experienced the same.

On uploading a 1.2 Gigabyte image it took 20 minutes. Does `rclone` offer any way to monitor a file transfer progress?
I must be doing something wrong or the FreeBSD port is missing something here.
It can't be a blank screen for 20 minutes, can it?

`rclone` has a built in ncdu shell that is wicked, surely `rclone` shows file transfer progress. That's all the program does.


----------

